# Steep Posterior Ground Picture Thread



## slowp (Jan 25, 2013)

Post your pictures of the units that wore out your pants and battered your buns!

Here's one of the bad ones I had the honor of working on. I took another job before it was done, but heard of a broken hip? or other hip badness happening to one of the guys while they were drilling rock to anchor a guyline. 

This was in 1988? just NW of Morton. They hadn't turned the tower to get the part below the landing yet. The upper part was downhilled. The part below the road went down and across a creek and up the other side to a ridgetop. 









View attachment 275486


I didn't carry a camera down into units much. I was afraid of damaging the camera. Also, since I had a two wheel drive Chevy blazer, I walked the spur road up to the unit. The road was at an 18% grade with lovely pit run rock. The company did not run their own trucks for this unit. They hired independent truckers.


----------



## paccity (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Jan 25, 2013)

easy


----------



## paccity (Jan 25, 2013)

this is always fun.


----------



## paccity (Jan 25, 2013)

it's all fun and games.


----------



## paccity (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## slowp (Jan 25, 2013)

South of Randle, WA. 1980 something.

View attachment 275536


----------



## paccity (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## redprospector (Jan 25, 2013)

I worked the yarder side in 89 & 90 but I don't remember taking any pictures. Heck I figured I'd be doing it forever, why would I need pictures? 
Now day's I just whine about "steep" ground.

This is pretty steep to be masticating.






Andy


----------



## redprospector (Jan 25, 2013)

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Jan 26, 2013)

redprospector said:


> Andy



Got brakes?


----------



## redprospector (Jan 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Got brakes?



Hahaha. I've been spending so much trying to keep it going.....I haven't thought about stopping it. 

Andy


----------



## wowzers (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm going to have to dig through some pictures. We've got some pretty steep rocky ground over here. I remmber hooking on a job with some rock bluffs like Paccity posted.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Jan 27, 2013)

paccity said:


>



Hey, I know exactly where that is. 

Know where this is?

View attachment 275827


Hint: where you are is in the background.


----------



## wowzers (Jan 27, 2013)

*Not the greatest*

These are not the greatest, but I never really packed a camera around very much. This ground was pretty broke up and lead down to a resivior. 
View attachment 275908

View attachment 275909

View attachment 275910

View attachment 275911


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a great shot of an intermediate support. Don't see too many of those except in the books. Do they use that carriage every day or just when using intermediates?


----------



## wowzers (Jan 27, 2013)

We used it everyday, except we had the trip arms bolted inplace when we weren't supporting. I have several more intermediate photos I could post but they don't really show steep ground.


----------



## wowzers (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is a few more. I have a pretty good video of my buddy topping one of these support trees, but wouldn't know how to begin to upload it.

View attachment 275932


View attachment 275933


View attachment 275934


View attachment 275935


In the last photo we were double supported with an elevated tailhold.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jan 27, 2013)

What brand of carriage is that? Looks a little older. Looked like an interesting show. 

One job I was doing log quality on they thought about using intermediates with a madill 071 but wound up bringing in a bigger Skagit with more lift. The fallers killed all the lift trees. :bang: Sucked because it took a while before they could get the big tube in there. Lost alot of weight on the alder in the heat. Not to mention the checking that happened. It was an awesome alder market that summer.


----------



## wowzers (Jan 27, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> What brand of carriage is that? Looks a little older. Looked like an interesting show.
> 
> One job I was doing log quality on they thought about using intermediates with a madill 071 but wound up bringing in a bigger Skagit with more lift. The fallers killed all the lift trees. :bang: Sucked because it took a while before they could get the big tube in there. Lost alot of weight on the alder in the heat. Not to mention the checking that happened. It was an awesome alder market that summer.



It is a Macki carriage. Kind of a local outfit. I don't think they are legal on the coast because they don't have a horn in the carriage or something to that effect. But like my boss said if your that stupid you probably don't need to be down here anyway.

The thing about that TMY 45 was it had a rediculously short boom so you had to support quite a bit, but it would pull anything. I think they had a 27 tree turn one time! I know I sent at least twelve one time when we were presetting. They used to have a Madil 071 and Thunderbird 70 but they just don't pay for them over here to make it worth it. I would say a LS98 is probably the most popular set up. Plus we're pretty roaded up over here form the Jammer days.

That was the best thing about our cutters, almost all of them were former hookers so they could read the ground and always left plenty of support trees. Once they are down you can't stand them back up!


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jan 27, 2013)

wowzers said:


> It is a Macki carriage. Kind of a local outfit. I don't think they are legal on the coast because they don't have a horn in the carriage or something to that effect. But like my boss said if your that stupid you probably don't need to be down here anyway.
> 
> The thing about that TMY 45 was it had a rediculously short boom so you had to support quite a bit, but it would pull anything. I think they had a 27 tree turn one time! I know I sent at least twelve one time when we were presetting. They used to have a Madil 071 and Thunderbird 70 but they just don't pay for them over here to make it worth it. I would say a LS98 is probably the most popular set up. Plus we're pretty roaded up over here form the Jammer days.
> 
> That was the best thing about our cutters, almost all of them were former hookers so they could read the ground and always left plenty of support trees. Once they are down you can't stand them back up!



Okay. Heard of maki but never seen one out my way. Been around a TMY 45 though. The logger that had it said when it hit overdrive it got scary. It was a pullin sun of a gun. Trailer mount?

Madill 071, 172 are pretty popular here too. When you don't need the lift of a 100'+ tube. I saw an 071 strung way out there one time. They had extensions on the skyline and were out another thousand feet. It wasn't just a couple hundred fet of extension.


----------



## slowp (Jan 27, 2013)

There was an outfit (ab)using a Maki carriage here. I met Mr. Maki because he and Mrs Maki delivered or came along with the carriage for a run through with the new owners. 

The new owners made many trips to Idaho for repairs, but I wouldn't blame it on the manufacturer. One of their rigging crew guys wanted to go fishing one day and he rammed that carriage into the tail tree, over and over. It was sad. 

They take a different style of jack (intermediate support) than the other brands. Neither of these guys is the bad boy. 







View attachment 275946


----------



## wowzers (Jan 27, 2013)

We kept 2000' of 1" on the drum and a bunch of extensions in the rigging van. The furthest I was ever stretched out on it was around 3200 feet, but I think the furthest they had it before was around 4700 feet or so.

The TMY-45 was on tracks.


----------



## wowzers (Jan 27, 2013)

slowp said:


> There was an outfit (ab)using a Maki carriage here. I met Mr. Maki because he and Mrs Maki delivered or came along with the carriage for a run through with the new owners.
> 
> The new owners made many trips to Idaho for repairs, but I wouldn't blame it on the manufacturer. One of their rigging crew guys wanted to go fishing one day and he rammed that carriage into the tail tree, over and over. It was sad.
> 
> They take a different style of jack (intermediate support) than the other brands.



One of the reasons we used him was the close proximity for parts and repairs if we couldn't fix it. I'm pretty sure he manufactures the jacks we used also. They came in two pieces that you could take apart for packing around through the brush. I have skidded on an acme and didn't are for it at all. Worse possible situation while supported was if you broke a choker or the mainline and managed to flip the carriage over the skyline when you were below the jack.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea I wanna say this one was around like 4000 somethin feet total. Forest circus acess issues....

Man that's alot for the little guy! How much mainline and haulback does it hold?

Well off to the woods for a drive with the gf. It's her birthday so gotta do somethin lol


----------



## slowp (Jan 27, 2013)

I was not there when the yarder engineer spaced out and the carriage sailed over the jack and off into the woods. I was glad I was not there.


----------



## paccity (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice pictures. Some of that real steep unforgiving stuff looks like this country around me. I don't really have to many good shots to show the steep, and deepness, but I will get some. Ive run Boars through this country for many years. There's still spots that will make you shart yourself. I used to be in a hunting club fish rock road, mendocino county, and run near the manchester country up there. It's in high climbers and timber fallers, they said mountain view road area was some of the worst, the fallers had to repel down with climbing gear to buck logs, of trees they fell. I have run much of that country too, not logging but hunting. And when you running dogs, and running to them when they have a nasty boar. You end up in some hairy places, and end up running off, and down stuff like that. If you try and stop or slow down it's all over.


----------

